# Colored contacts



## Chairydoo (Mar 27, 2010)

*__________*

__________


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Well I've only tried Acuvue 2 colored contacts, but I have to dispose of them every two weeks.
There are the opaques which completely change the color of your eyes and the enhancers which just intensify your natural color or give it a different tint..these only come in blues and green though. It's better(at least with the acuvue brand) if your eyes are fairly dark if you want a drastic change. My eyes are light green and I've found the enhancers look good, but most of the opaques (apart from the browns) don't look very realistic especially when I'm out in the daylight and my pupils are smaller. My natural eye color can be seen around my pupils.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

Freshlook colorblends has really good ones, they look nice but the vision is a bit fuzzy..but someone told me that happens with all colored contacts.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

stars said:


> Freshlook colorblends has really good ones, they look nice but the vision is a bit fuzzy..but someone told me that happens with all colored contacts.


Yeah i have a couple of freshlook ones..vision is usually blurry with most contacts. At times they do look fake depends on the color tho..I can post a couple on here.


----------



## Ayven (Jan 13, 2010)

I've worn a few different brands of coloured contacts for photoshoots, however, so far they've all been rediculously uncomfortable, so I'm just going to tell you what not to get. :b Stay away from Clearly Colors and Marietta Vision, they suck. The lenses are too thick for confortable wear. (Though the colours are fab!)

As said above, I've heard good things about Acuvue lenses.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

stars said:


> Freshlook colorblends has really good ones, they look nice *but the vision is a bit fuzzy*..but someone told me that happens with all colored contacts.


Vision will be fuzzy if it's dark enough that your pupil dilates enough that you end up looking through the colored part of the lens. I base that on what I've read.

I've worn contacts since 1985, but never colored ones.

My advice would be to simply accept your natural eye color. I personally don't see this as an important issue. Colored contacts cost a lot more to make a change that few are going to notice nor care about.

I'm not even sure what my eye color is. My drivers license lists it as grey as I put down decades ago. I suppose most would deem my eyes blue.

To me it seems like only two natural eye colors exist: brown & grey. Other than in pictures, that are clearly photo-shopped or using contacts nobody has eyes that are truly green or blue as the sky.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I think most places do colours similar to these ones:










A girl I work with wears the honey ones and they look very natural and suit her well. I've always wanted to wear green ones but they don't show up on my eyes. What is your natural eye colour?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Aww you should be happy with your natual colour!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ I think he/she just wants to experiment  (Sorry Chairydoo, it doesn't say what gender you are.)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

tutliputli said:


> ^ I think he/she just wants to experiment  (Sorry Chairydoo, it doesn't say what gender you are.)


I'm going to guess female.

Note how all those who've worn colored contacts who replied are female. Note how those are clearly female eyes show in the 9 different shades in a post a couple spots up.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I'm going to guess female.
> 
> Note how all those who've worn colored contacts who replied are female. Note how those are clearly female eyes show in the 9 different shades in a post a couple spots up.


I said that because I was pretty sure I'd seen/read somewhere that Chairydoo is actually a guy.

Also, I'm open-minded and don't like to make assumptions. That includes not assuming that a male would never want to wear coloured contact lenses.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Sometimes a change is fun and I don't wear them everyday.

I've only tried Freshlook(I've tried crazy lenses also,but I don't think that was what you were after  ) and they are little bit see-trough so not all have an effect on my eyes but I have dark brown eyes.But I liked the green and gray ones.They gave my eyes a nice intense effect


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

i work at a lenscrafters. i know that u should be careful buying them if you get them plano which is no prescription because those ones arnt made specifically and contoured to the shape of your eye you just go and pick up a package basically. for your eye health get them professionally custom made and fitted. people have gone blind , and had other eye problems, why risk your sight?


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

People who have dark eyes and wear light colour contacts look weird to me. Their eyes look fake, almost like marbles...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

kathy903 said:


> i work at a lenscrafters. i know that *u should be careful buying them if you get them plano which is no prescription* because those ones arnt made specifically and contoured to the shape of your eye you just go and pick up a package basically. for your eye health get them professionally custom made and fitted. people have gone blind , and had other eye problems, why risk your sight?


If one has 20/20 vision and is wearing contacts only to change their eye color they are totally nuts.

After a quarter century of contact lens wear for correction of significant near sightedness, I'm well aware of the cost and care involved in wearing contacts and all the inconvenience they involve. Anybody would take on all that just for vanity thinks in a manner that simply eludes me. And yes, at worst, contacts can result in infection and blindness. Infection is vastly more likely with extended wear, which is just one of the reasons I NEVER sleep with contacts in.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

I would not reccomend wearing coloured contacts.
I am a contact wearer and when people wear coloured contacts who do not need to be putting things into their eyes everyday it gets me rather annoyed.
Be happy with what you have! Your lucky enough to have good eyesight, don't go around messing with it.


----------



## circlelenses (Mar 11, 2011)

*contact-lenses-without-prescription.com*

Colored contact lenses can be a fun accessory to your outfit. Colored contact lenses can even be worn by people who do not have their vision corrected. They come in many colors.

Contact Lenses


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

My sister has blue eyes and when she was a teenager she got blue contacts. Everywhere we went strangers would come up to her and ask if she was a blue eyed person wearing blue contacts. So that phase was over in a week. She never explained why she did it.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

My sister had her prescription contacts done in violet for awhile but her eyes were too dark to notice it most of the time.

I don't find contacts that annoying, difficult or risky. If I didn't have vision problems and had a little spare money I'd consider getting blue ones just to wear occasionally for the fun of it. 15 years of wearing contacts the only problem they've ever given me is they get too dry if I wear them too late at night. Far less difficulties than my glasses have given me and less injuries to my face. Of course you should never sleep with contacts that aren't designed for it. Unfortunately I can't get the ones you wear for days-weeks without removing in my prescription.


----------



## ForeverYoung21 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sometimes I wear the disposal contact lens , the ones I get last three months at a time are are for fashion. One of the local shops on the high street sell them. When I wear them loads of people comment on them and even people at work ask me to get them some. I am suppose to wear glasses but only for reading, watching television and writing. But next time I go to my opticians I am going to ask if I can get lenses as opposed to the glasses. I think you should get some if that's what you want, there's nothing wrong with having a change once in a while.


----------

